# Wilcock



## Slewfoot (Nov 11, 2013)

Were in Wilcox and Been really slow the entire season.  Of course archery was very hot.

We have hunted hard the past couple of weekends and only seeing really young bucks and yearlings.  We have seen a few young bucks chasing does but no mature deer of either sex moving.

Lots of scrapes being tended at night with some action on trail cams at night and even mid day.

Anyone else having a very slow season?

Anyone have any thoughts on this weekend's full moon hunt?


----------



## Cypress94 (Nov 11, 2013)

Been slow overall for us in Abbeville too. I've had a few small deer find my feeder and come by regularly in the middle of the day. Finally saw a few more this past weekend, so maybe it's starting to turn. Last year was awful, so hopefully the best is yet to come.


----------



## Slewfoot (Nov 12, 2013)

*Full Moon*



Cypress94 said:


> Been slow overall for us in Abbeville too. I've had a few small deer find my feeder and come by regularly in the middle of the day. Finally saw a few more this past weekend, so maybe it's starting to turn. Last year was awful, so hopefully the best is yet to come.



Cypress,  Are yall going to hunt this weekend with the full moon?  Wish I could get out mid week with the cold spell but cant make it.


----------



## Hobieone (Nov 12, 2013)

We hunt about 4 miles South of Abbeville on the river, seen couple of small
bucks, but it has been slow so far, been here since Thursday.  Hopefully the cold weather will get things going.


----------



## Cypress94 (Nov 13, 2013)

Hey Slew, yep, I'll be in the stand Saturday and hopefully Sunday. That moons not gonna help and it's supposed to warm up (too much), bu rain is a possibility Sunday and maybe that will help out. Wish I could hunt this cold snap but work won't allow it.  Let me know how y'all do if you go.


----------



## Slewfoot (Nov 14, 2013)

*Good Luck*

Hope you guys see some good shooters.   I would love to be in the stand this am with it cooler but work and life would not allow.  A couple of us are passing on this weekend and hoping to start back next Thursday for a long weekend.  

Let us know how ya do!

Good luck.


----------



## Slewfoot (Nov 25, 2013)

*Anything?*

I hunted hard this past weekend.  Saw one small 6 point which was not even thinking about does.  No does moving in daylight but they were out on rye fields at 9pm.

Anybody else seeing much?


----------



## Hobieone (Nov 25, 2013)

Heading up in the morning, hopefully this weather change get some things going.  Gonna stay til Sunday, good luck if you can make it out.  Happy Thanksgiving.


----------



## Slewfoot (Nov 29, 2013)

*Friday*

WILCOX CO:   We are headed out later today and thru the weekend!   Good luck to yall.


----------



## overunder (Nov 29, 2013)

I hunt wilcox also been almost every day haven't seen many been really slow this year.


----------



## Slewfoot (Dec 2, 2013)

*Over the Weekend*

I took a couple of does over the weekend.  Nobody else saw much other than a spike.


----------



## overunder (Dec 2, 2013)

Glad you were able to get a few where yall hunt in wilcox me and a few more hunt off sibie rd we hunt a rayonier lease.


----------



## Hobieone (Dec 2, 2013)

We hunt off of 129 just north of where American Legion rd runs into it.  I looked at a piece of Rayonier land this weekend that was unleased so far, bout 2 miles south of American Legion rd, you near there??  We shot a couple does, I missed a monster that I guessed in the mid 160s Friday morning, twice at about 275 yards running a doe.


----------



## overunder (Dec 2, 2013)

Yea sounds like the spot that joins us got some grown ones on cam but been night almost every pic except when were not there. But of course that's the way it goes.


----------



## Slewfoot (Dec 2, 2013)

*Yep*

Thanks   Sounds like several of us are pretty close.   We are between Beecher and Sibbie.


----------



## Hobieone (Dec 3, 2013)

Slewfoot, are you from Abbeville??  Just wondering if you generally see a definite rut in that area, only our 2nd year here and last year was a little better.  A lot of our problems have to due with all these - I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH - hogs, trying to kill/trap everyone we see.  Good luck, I can't get back til weekend before Christmas, got a few Redfish callin my name.


----------



## Slewfoot (Dec 4, 2013)

*Rut*

Usually a hard rut but I am from south of Abbeville.  Our hogs are not as bad as your are it sounds like.  I will send you a PM.


----------



## Buck-n-Does (Jan 8, 2014)

*Camper for sale*

Greetings Dodge County and surrounding area hunters, I am looking to sale my 1999 Springdale Lite camper. Lot of new upgrades to include gas/electric 6 gal hotwater heater, water pump, roof vents and garnish, bath surround, tub and faucets. Camper roof and seams have been sealed and coated. Let me know if any of you or someone you know may be interested. Price $5700.00 I know there is a swap and sell I just thought I would ask on this thread since camper is in Dodge County currently.

Thanks


----------

